# Goose or Crab grass?



## AZChemist

Seems that I've spread some seeds throughout my yard. 
I've sprayed quin full strength on my hybrid bermuda 3 days ago but it rained 2 hours later so hard to tell if it had any ill affect on the weeds.

If it's crab I'll stick with quin, if goose, then looking to pick up Sulfentrazone.

What do you guys think?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

goose


----------



## ktgrok

I thought goosegrass grew more out than up, like a wagon wheel? That looks more upright. Maybe just looks that way due to how low the turf is though. http://www.msuturfweeds.net/details/_/goosegrass_50/


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

It's goose.


----------



## AZChemist

The Anti-Rebel said:


> It's goose.


Even pic 3 showing what is established in the yard?


----------



## ktgrok

is it rooting down when it spreads? My understanding is goose grass doesn't have stolons and crab grass does?


----------



## AZChemist

Here are a few more pics to aid.


----------



## Babaganoosh

If the leaves are hairy it's crabgrass. Smooth its goosegrass.

I have a spot where I get goosegrass so I'm quite familiar. It will wagon wheel out more if it's allowed to mature. I usually yank em when the yard is wet and it works pretty well. If you wait too long and it gets deeper roots it might leave a divot. It grows like lightening when it's hot out.


----------



## AZChemist

I just sprayed Sulfentrazone last evening. Hoping it is goose and not bermuda.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Same question. I have MSM and Celsius on hand, do either work for it?


----------



## Chocolate Lab

I'm having this exact same question. Bought a bottle of quinclorac DF -- and it's probably a lifetime supply for me -- but now I'm almost sure my problem is goosegrass, at least from the seed heads.


----------



## Babaganoosh

SCGrassMan said:


> Same question. I have MSM and Celsius on hand, do either work for it?


That's crab. Yank it out unless you have a lot of it. Quinclorac plus mso surfactant for spraying.


----------



## Spammage

Babaganoosh said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same question. I have MSM and Celsius on hand, do either work for it?
> 
> 
> 
> That's crab. Yank it out unless you have a lot of it. Quinclorac plus mso surfactant for spraying.
Click to expand...

+1 :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan

Neighbor has a lot of it. Trying to decide if I want to help him or not


----------

